

Smart.js – Embedded JavaScript engine for C/C++ - conductor
https://github.com/cesanta/smart.js

======
vmorgulis
What is the difference with v7 ?

[https://github.com/cesanta/v7](https://github.com/cesanta/v7)

~~~
vmorgulis
Found the answer here: [https://github.com/cesanta/smart.js#extending-smartjs-
firmwa...](https://github.com/cesanta/smart.js#extending-smartjs-firmware)

